# Have you driven this: Kia ceed-sw 1.6 crdi EX?



## megabyte (11 Feb 2008)

*ceed-sw 1.6 crdi EX*
Has anybody bought this car or test driven one.If so what is the car like as it seems you get a lot for your buck.

Made by KIA MOTORS


----------



## RS2K (11 Feb 2008)

A lot of motor for the money ok. KIA's cars have improved, as have Hyundais.

My question is what will it's used value be? I would expect it be relatively low.


----------



## Caveat (11 Feb 2008)

RS2K said:


> My question is what will it's used value be? I would expect it be relatively low.


 
Think that's the main concern with buyers alright - but the 7 year warranty might help with that.

Generally thought to be a bit cheap, dull etc - but if that's not a concern it's probably good value.  Should be reliable enough too.


----------



## RMCF (11 Feb 2008)

The pro ceed version (the 3dr sporty one in the ads) looks as nice as any other hatch out there.

Designed by the guy who designed the Audi TT.


----------



## john m (11 Feb 2008)

Drove one last weekend (the diesel estate) and was impressed by the car. The engine is 115bhp and feels very responsive and the car is reasonably brisk, the fit/finish/equipment levels are high and the car is very quiet and comfortable but feels less secure in bends than Civic/Corolla/Focus/Golf, it understeers more but not a huge amount more. I suppose if buying this car you are not in the hot hatch market so priorities will be different. The car has lots of space, great room in the boot and is not a huge amount longer than the standard hatch, just more practical. Unless I got a serious discount (equating to the estimated €1500 VRT reduction) I wouldn’t buy now and the dealer wasn’t in that type negotiating mood, I would wait till July and take the reduction in list price.


----------



## werner (12 Feb 2008)

megabyte said:


> *ceed-sw 1.6 crdi EX*
> Has anybody bought this car or test driven one.If so what is the car like as it seems you get a lot for your buck.
> 
> Made by KIA MOTORS


 
There is a good review here

[broken link removed]

Forget the badge snobs, it is easily on a par with the usual suspects.


----------



## werner (12 Feb 2008)

werner said:


> There is a good review here
> 
> [broken link removed]&
> 
> Forget the badge snobs, it is easily on a par with the usual suspects.


----------



## teachai (12 Feb 2008)

I bought a Brand New Kia Rio in Jan 2003. Car came with a 3 yr unlimited mileage warranty.

Under warranty, the head gasket and one front wheel bearing had to be replaced.  After 30,000 miles and out of warranty, 3 wheel bearings went and I had to get them replaced.  I asked for the remaining wheel bearing to be replaced which was done 2 months later.

I then break down on a single carriageway bendy road, 4 months later, causing a massive tailback in both directions. The latest wheelbearing replaced simply collapsed without any warning and had to get a towtruck. The gardai were called to sort out the traffic. 

Took the car to an independent dealer, and he replaced the wheel bearing and said there were problems with some of the other wheel bearings, he fixed.  
The repairs cost me over €1000. I traded the car in for €4000

Lets say, you'll probably need the 7 year warranty. I'm sticking to main brands from now on.


----------

